
Discussion of the ICO freeze from one of the Ethereum team - leashless
https://twitter.com/leashless/status/941501389687214081
======
elsen
Interesting "we must learn/accept/fight to cohabit" view, It's super American
- Westerners centric though, what happens if decentralised currencies take off
in emerging countries?

